# .
,
 -         ,     ?

     . 9  ,    25.07.2011  261-.

.

----------


## BorisG

-  -   .
               ,       .
..     .

----------

> -  -   .
>                ,       .
> ..     .


 !...
 ...

        ,    ,      ?

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

> 


 -.        -.

----------


## .

,         :Wink:

----------


## Helen4ik

-         ,     ?

     . 9  ,    25.07.2011  261-.


     .    ! 
   !!!



,  _____________________________________________________________________________________ , , __________________________________,    (  ) __________ _____________________________________________________________________________________________  ___________________________    _________________________________________________,      9    27.07.06 .     152-,      ( )     , , , ,  ,   , () (),    (),          (),     , ,        - ,           ,     ,         .                ,  ,   ,    ,      . 
      ()    ,  , , , , , , , , , .             ,    ()   ,  ,     ()   ( ).
            (  )   (  )        ______________________________                ,      ,  ,        ,    .  
           ( )   =  =.
                . 
      _______________________ 20____. .  
            ,                       .
                      ,            . 
() () ___________________________________________________________________________________________________
   _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 
    ____________________________________________________________________________________

----------

,  .

    ,      .

  ?   ?
-...

----------

> -  -   .
>                ,       .
> ..     .


  ?    .... 152  .9

----------

.           ?       -  ,  . ?

----------


## mln

> .           ?


 . 85 ʅ.    - ,   **    .
.  86  
3)         .    , ,     ,                .      ,       ,         *         ;* 
4) **         ,       .  ,      ,     24                  ;
5) **                 ,   ,       ;

----------


## mln

> -  ,  . ?


.  86 
 8)            ,      ,          ;
**        14      .....    ** 

, ______________________________ (... ) ______________________ ( , ),   "    ",          .
"___"_____20__.	________________

----------


## mln

**       -   :yes:  ....     ......

----------

, ;           ()?    ,     ,     ..        ?

----------


## 24

, ,              ,     ?

----------

> ,
>  -         ,     ?
> 
>      . 9  ,    25.07.2011  261-.
> 
> .


  ,   ,       ?     (

----------


## .

,         ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

